# Pics from Santa Cruz 300k Brevet 08/11



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello all,

Just wanted to share some pics from a 300k brevet I did with a friend on a tandem.

Santa Cruz to Half Moon Bay & Buena Vista-SCR 300k Brevet | Ride Chronicles

The ocean views along the coastline are spectacular!

Nancy


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

July seems late in the year for a brevet but looking at the ride pix it does seem like you had nice and cool weather.

Well done.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

MB1 said:


> July seems late in the year for a brevet but looking at the ride pix it does seem like you had nice and cool weather.
> 
> Well done.


Well yeah, but for central coasters, 55F is 'freezing cold' and 75F is 'unbearably hot.' So I'm sure they were miserable, just the same. 

seriously, well done.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

great write-up. that's such great riding through that area. i think i kinda know that guy that's sitting off to the right in the picture of all you at Mo's. he looks really familiar, but I can't think of his name.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice to see someone else riding Serfas tires. And on a tandem. I thought I was alone.


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

moschika said:


> great write-up. that's such great riding through that area. i think i kinda know that guy that's sitting off to the right in the picture of all you at Mo's. he looks really familiar, but I can't think of his name.


I think that guy's name is Tom-don't know his last name though.


----------

